#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Διατίθεται Πτυχίο ΜΕΚ

## dbayab

*Διατίθεται* Πτυχίο *ΜΕΚ. Β ΟΔΟΠΟΙΙΑ, Γ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΑ, Γ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΑ, Γ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ, Β ΒΙΟΜ-ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΚΑ.*

----------

